# Renew passport & visa



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Guys

Please help...

My Temporary spousal (relative/visitors) visa expires in May 2018 and my UK Passport also expires in May 2018.

My questions are...

If I go to the UK in Feb/March 2018 and apply for a new passport (fast track) and return with the new passport and the old passport with the corner snipped off (with current visa) together, will immigration let me though with both passports as my Visa is still technically valid even though the passport is not?

Also, am I still "legal" in this country when I return as I then wish to apply for my renewed Temporary visa (the whole process all over again) instead of transferring my old visa to my new passport and it will expire within a month of two thereafter.

Thank you for any help in advance


----------



## teegombaz (Jul 19, 2017)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please help...
> 
> ...


Why don't you just renew your passport at the UK embassy/consulate without having to travel to the UK, if all you need is a new passport, unless you need to travel regardless?


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

teegombaz said:


> Why don't you just renew your passport at the UK embassy/consulate without having to travel to the UK, if all you need is a new passport, unless you need to travel regardless?


Hi

Thank you for your response. I will be travelling there at that time anyway... I could do the renewal online but I am a little worried that they will not return my previous passport. I have heard that sometimes they do not and if they do it comes a while after the new passport has been issued.


----------



## teegombaz (Jul 19, 2017)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your response. I will be travelling there at that time anyway... I could do the renewal online but I am a little worried that they will not return my previous passport. I have heard that sometimes they do not and if they do it comes a while after the new passport has been issued.


Ok, I don't see why you would be denied re-entry to SA because...

1) Your spousal VISA will still be valid (you can enter the country legally up to the last day the VISA expires)

2) You're a British passport holder you can enter SA VISA free for up to 90-days, hopefully that will be ample time to renew your spousal VISA

Transferring an almost expired VISA onto a new passport wouldn't be advisable IMO, I read somewhere on this forum that it takes very long and/or they may refuse to do it, it's an administrative burden I suspect.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I am also in the same predicament except that I am an Indian passport holder.



> 1) Your spousal VISA will still be valid (you can enter the country legally up to the last day the VISA expires)


Didn't DHA issue an order stating that visas in expired passports will automatically expire? I read it somewhere (here is an example) like that and I am not sure if this rule is still in effect. I really appreciate if someone can advise on this. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

South African DHA Scaps Visa Transfer Policy | SAvisas.com

Apparently this was the case in Jan 2017 but they then changed their minds in March ...

"UPDATE [3 March 2017] – The Department of Home Affairs has done an about-turn and confirmed that it will still allow visa transfers for the time being. Unexpired visas in passports which have already expired will be recognised as valid for now. However, the circular which is discussed below has not been withdrawn, meaning that the rules set out therein could be enforced at any time in future.

VFS centres across South Africa have been instructed to accept all visa transfer applications for the time being.

Foreign nationals with unexpired visas in passports which have already expired are advised to apply for a visa transfer immediately."


I can't find anything on whether or not it has been re-enforced since?

I am wondering whether they will accept the valid Visa in the expired passport when it hasn't yet been "transferred" to the other visa... as it is pointless transferring it when it also expires within a month or two thereafter.


----------

